# Hallie Madison Owens-Bennett 21/04/90



## Amy-Lea

My Birth Story

Monday 21st April 2008, my 18th birthday, I awoke at 5.22 am, to my waters gushing all over my bed.
I went to the bathroom and discovered my mucus plug had come away too. I woke up my boyfriend 
and mother and I had a hot bath and then we all went downstairs. I had a lovely time opening up my
birthday presents and within the hour I was having regular contractions between 7 and 3 minutes. I had 
never anticipated them to become so regular so quickly! I was in quite a lot of pain expecially in my 
back as baby was in posterior position (back to back). By the time i got to the hospital at 7.45 am i got
taken straight up to a midwife led unit. I had 2 codeine tablets to kill the pain however it wasn't working
so I went on the gas and air. Within seconds I was relived with the gas and air however it caused me to 
projectile vomit poached eggs all over my mums trousers!!! At 9.30 am my back pain become so intense
that i asked for a diamorphine injection in my thigh after i had my internal to discover I was only 3 cm dilated. 
At 10.20 am I had a second internal discovering I was 10 cm. I had a bit of a rest and at 10.40 am I made my way 
to the toilet as i felt her head between my legs, 3 pushes later standing over the bathroom sink, I delivered
Hallie at 10.48 am, i was so lucky the delivery came at such a ease and I have no tears and need no stitches.

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk196/halliemadison/100_0759.jpg


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, Shes a little cracker :) How much did she weigh? xXx


----------



## Jem

Ahh she's lovely! Congratulations! I hope my birth is as good as that! xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Aww hun! Congratulations!
She is absolutly stunning, just like her mummy! 
Glad it all went so smoothly! 
lots of love and hugs to you both
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Congratulations
she is gorgeous :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww CONGRATS!!!!! How much did she weigh??


----------



## elles28

Congrats...your little daughter is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## bigbelly2

bless....

im so pleased for you and your family, she is gorgeous, heres to happy times galore ahead!!

hayley x


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations on your gorgeous little girl! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## Amy-Lea

she was 7lb13oz, thanks everyone.


----------



## Tilly

Awww, shes perfect.. bless her.

Glad to hear it went well. :)


----------



## Serene123

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations


----------



## clairebear

she is beautiful congratshun xxx
so pleased u had a quick birth xxxx


----------



## Jenelle

*Awwwwww!!! CONGRATS, she is sooo precious!! *


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats sweetie!!


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations to you, she is adorable. Glad everything went smoothly....and quickly. xx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is gorgeous x


----------



## turbo_mom

Congrats shes adorable :D


----------



## Tezzy

wow shes lovely! well done!


----------



## xxleannexx

congratulations, sounds like a nice labour! xxx


----------



## Kooky

Shes beautiful, well done you :)


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations,she is beautiful and it sounds like an easy labor!


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous:hug:


----------



## goldlion

Congrats Amy!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun, she is beautiful


xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations hon - what a birthday present!! :cloud9: She looks beautiful.

xx


----------



## Louisa K

Aww Amy I love your birth story!! You done really good, she's soooooo cute!!

I can't believe you went from 3cm to 10cm so fast!! Wow I bet you were well chuffed!!! Thats excellent!!

Sounds like you and Jess had great labours :hugs:


----------



## masi

Sounds like you did a fantastic job. Congratulations


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

how adorable! stunning!

congrats! xxx


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations - What a wonderful 18th birthday present!


----------



## babe2ooo

awwww shes so cute bless her and well done you


----------



## GuernseyGirl

Congratulations! She looks lovely.

You'll never forget your 18th birthday will you?!!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni x


----------



## Samantha675

Oh Amy, what a little cutie pie!! congratulations on such a wonderful birth.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Amy on your little girl :)


----------



## missjess

Wow Amy, She's so gorgeous!!!! I'm so happy for you! Looks like you've done really good girl! Congrats xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Thanks everyone. Shes next to me now, mums got in the bed with me to sleep with me for the next few days til im comfortable. wer all comfty, the 3 girls!!!!


----------



## Linzi

Shes gorgeous :) Congrats 

xxx


----------



## VanWest

Congrats she is beauitful


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Deise

Congrats!!! Great birthday gift!! BTW, I think youve entered your own bday in the title...21/04/90!!?? The drugs havent wore off yet, I see!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations shes beautiful.


----------



## Ema

Congrats shes beautiful!! xxxxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous. Glad everything went smoothly.


----------



## Uvlollypop

wow beautiful!!! congrats


----------



## Amy-Lea

Deise said:


> Congrats!!! Great birthday gift!! BTW, I think youve entered your own bday in the title...21/04/90!!?? The drugs havent wore off yet, I see!!

oh dear, can anyone change it?


----------



## Serene123

you can change it if you go to edit and then click on advanced


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

:D Congrats hun!!!! She is so beautiful!!! :D


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww that's wonderful! Your baby is gorgeous! Reading your birth story has made me even more impatient. Congratulations =] 

x


----------



## debralouise

Congrats honey she's gorgeous! OOh I can't wait now all these birth stories!! x x x x


----------



## Ell.Bishh

oh


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congratulations!
Shes a stunner :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!!! What a great birthday present!! :baby:


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## vicky

Congratulations hun she is beautiful, you wouldn't forget her birthday


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

aww congratulations shes so cute  xx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats on your gorgeous bby girl.


xxxx


----------



## KarenLV

You have quite a memorable birthday! Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## suzan

Congrats, she is gorgeous


----------



## BrittBS

Congratulations! What a wonderful birthday present! She's gorgeous!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## cupcake

what a cutie, congrats!!


----------



## BeckyBoo

She is a stunner hun xxxx congratulations :hug::hug:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow, your labour sounded fantastic, well done you !!!!!!!!!! And Hallie is beautiful. Congratulations :hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations she's gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## Klaire.x

your little girl is absolutly stunning! congrats!
xxx


----------



## sammie18

She looks VERY warm :) Shes cute, I love the chubby checks!! Oh and happy (late)birthday!!


----------



## Gemz

CONGRATULATIONS hun - I'm glad it went well for you and what an amazing way to spend your 18th birthday :happydance: Congrats again - she's gorgeous! :hug:


----------



## vickilouise

congarats shes lovely... so do you and LO have the same birthday then?!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Yes we have the same birthday. :)
Heres a few updated pics.
https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk196/halliemadison/100_0781.jpg
https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk196/halliemadison/100_0769.jpg
just woke up!!1
https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk196/halliemadison/100_0811.jpg


----------



## maybebaby

Awwww look at those lil cheeks!!! :hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

she is a beauty!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lovely pics Amy xXx


----------



## loubieloulou

she looks like you!! congrats bet u didnt mind in the end that you got a special b'day pressie, she is very cute xx


----------



## coz

aww congrats hun shes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Jenny

Congrats on your baby girl hon. She's gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Thanks guys


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Oh wow how fast!!! Your little girl on your birthday....what a present!!! Congratulations hun she is gorgeous! x


----------



## reallytinyamy

congrats. She is goreous


----------



## charberlolfie

congratulations


----------



## loraelizaj

*congrats haha  xx*


----------

